# τσίλικος



## seimontadtecwyn (Jun 2, 2013)

Γεια σας

Τα τσίλικα είναι άλμπουμ της Χάρις Αλεξίου, αλλά τι είναι ένα τσίλικο (τραγούδι, καθώς φαντάζομαι);
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Χάρις_Αλεξίου

Με χαιρετίσματα

Σίμων


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2013)

Καλημέρα, Σίμωνα!

Το "τσίλικος" δεν αφορά μόνο τα τραγούδια.

Η λέξη προέρχεται από την τουρκική çil με την προσθήκη της ελληνικής κατάληξης (τι πρωτότυπο, ε;  ), όπου çil σημαίνει κατακαίνουργιος, γυαλιστερός.
Δες εδώ κι εδώ  για παράδειγμα.

Άρα, τα τσίλικα τραγούδια είναι τα ολοκαίνουργια, του κουτιού.
Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, δεδομένου ότι τα τραγούδια αυτά καλύπτουν μια περίοδο από το 1920 μέχρι το 1949 πιθανότατα κυριαρχεί η δεύτερη έννοια, του αστραφτερού, του πανέμορφου, και όχι του καινούργιου.  ;)


----------



## sarant (Jun 2, 2013)

Δίκιο έχει η Μπέρνι, που λάμπει, που αστράφτει ειναι εδώ. Όπως και τα τσίλικα τα άλογα του αραμπατζή στο τραγούδι του Μάρκου δεν είναι "ολοκαίνουργα".


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Jun 3, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ - εδώ REDHOUSE Çağdaş:
çil 1. freckle 2. freckled 3. spot (on a mirror) 4. having white spots on its feathers 5. root hair 6. shiny, bright (coin)
[Η ίδια λέξη χρησιμοποείται και για ένα είδος αγριόγαλλου (συγκεκριμένα το "hazel grouse").]
Όταν ρώτησα τη γυναίκα μου Aygül μούπε ότι η μόνη έννοια της λέξης στη σημερινή καθομιλούμενη γλώσσα είναι "φακίδα".
Όσο για τη λέξη "τσίλικος" νομίζω ότι η σχετική έννοια πρέπει νάναι η έκτη, εν μέρει από άποψη λαμπερότητας αλλά και από άποψη καινούργιας κατάστασης. Τέλος πάντων, όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν τα τσίλικα ήταν κατακαίνουργα - συγκρίνετε το παμπάλαιο Pont Neuf στο Παρίσι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2013)

Φακίδα είναι, πράγματι, ωστόσο υπάρχει και η άλλη έννοια:

_yeni ve parlak (para veya altın)_: Καινούριος και αστραφτερός (χρήματα ή χρυσός) (από εδώ).


----------

